# R4i working on Nintendo DSi firmware 1.4x?



## shaunj66 (Aug 5, 2009)

*R4i working on Nintendo DSi firmware 1.4x?*
Video posted by R4i Team shows just that
              A video posted online by the R4i Team appears to show the new R4i working on the new DSi firmware 1.4. This is great news if it's true as it means there's a way to circumvent the new flash cart protection introduced by Nintendo, which should work its way to other updatable flash carts.

Whether or not this is a hardware hack or a new revision of the R4i (as the current R4i doesn't have the ability to update the boot flash) is unknown, but stay tuned for more news as I'm sure the other flash cart teams will soon follow suit if this does turn out to be real.







 YouTube Video (source)



Discuss 

Thanks to Mbmax for the news.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks  shaunj66 for the front page news.

There is already a thread on this HERE


----------

